# 99 Frc Sq Build 3-way`s,10w7 ....Pix



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey my name is alex and i have a 99 frc corvette ive been in love with car audio for years and i was always looking on this website well now im doing a full build so i will share the progress and the pictures

At first The original plan was this setup
Pioneer avic-d3
Cdt Eurosports 3 ways -Front Stage
Elemental Designs 9.2x -Front Stage Amp
Elemental Designs 9.2x-Sub Stage Amp
Jl audio 10w7-Sub
Monster Cable Speaker wire
Monster Cable Rca- 402 XLN XTREME Audio Interconnect 2 channel
Monster Cable Rca -402 XLN XTREME Subwoofer Interconnect 
Knu Konceptz 4 Gauge Power Wire-Ground Wire
Street Wires Distribution Block(Positive And Negative)

Elemental Designs v1se
Elemental Designs v4

And As i started i got Sponsored By Cdt Audio and was waiting on their newest set of 3 way component speakers and now i just recieved them but i will include all of the pictures from start to today if you guys have any questions you are more then welcome to ask thanks =]

Pictures Of The Original Cdt Eurosport 3 way components from a few years back

















Pictures of the 10w7









The Elemental Designs V4 Btw best stuff to work with 









Elemental Designs 9.2x









Started v1se and v4 the inner part of the door









































Speaker Brackets to house the Subs and Mids









All Done wrapped in v4









Inner part of the door skin also got v1se and v4









The Outer part of the door after v1se and v4









All done


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

Applied v1se on the whole trunk only 1 layer and 1 layer of v4









Knu 4 Gauge Power Wire-Gm side post adapter-4 Gauge terminal ring









Just Recieved the Knu 4 Gauge Terminal rings









Street Wires Power Distribution Block (positive and negative) very hard to get your hands on also a very clean piece


----------



## 328iBMW (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice. How do I get a sponsor?


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

Lets Skip to Today i recieved the new set of Cdt-Eurosport 642i 3 Way Components

Here are some pictures and comparison pictures next to the old Eurosports

Major Differences are the old mid being a inch bigger and the new tweet being a bit bigger thats about it well an 50 more rms lol

And i also Started The first steps of the sub box the pictures are on the bottom 


















































































Sub box Begging 

Front








Rear


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

that is some nice looking comps


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

the yellow once are for sale =] for a good price


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

nice work! Your mdf looks a little wet.


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking forward to more pictures! 

Great job on deadening the doors. Where are you putting the tweeters?


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

thats the question i was just about to ask i rather have them in the a pillars but cdt strongly suggested i keep them right next to the mid-sub 

thing is i dont have much room there and my foot always blocks the door panel thats why i rather go with a pillar mount

so what do you guys recommend


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Get everything in where you want them and test with the tweeters. Get some double sided tape and test multiple areas until you are happy, then install them.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

lexizpimpin said:


> thats the question i was just about to ask i rather have them in the a pillars but cdt strongly suggested i keep them right next to the mid-sub
> 
> thing is i dont have much room there and my foot always blocks the door panel thats why i rather go with a pillar mount
> 
> so what do you guys recommend


If the mid doesn't have extended frequency response and ability to play up to the 4K area you want to keep the tweeters out of the A-Pillars and next to the mids.

At least they know their product.


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

hmm im not to sure about that


----------



## CJ8501 (Nov 27, 2007)

Man, where did you get the streetwires distor? ive been looking one for a long time already


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

was browsing threw ebay and seen it lol i guess i got lucky


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

got a few small things in and a small update

got some heatshrink tubing because i ran out









ground wire heatshrunk 








sanded the ground point and attached









Got my monster rca`s and 4-to 8 gauge reducers which are for sale btw 20$ takes 4 









and got the sub box somewhat figured out


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

nice looking install so far


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Where is that ground? Curious


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

pass side b pillar next to the seat belt motor remove the door sill and the pillar covering the seat belt and you will see it


----------



## dvn (Mar 26, 2008)

I had an almost identical setup in my 02 z06. CDT Eurosports and a w7 in the spare well. I also tried swapping the w7 out w/ a pair of idq10s and then tried 4 10" round solobarics in the trunk w/ a motorized amp rack. 

I was very pleased with the SQ and midbass output from the 2-way Eurosports!


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

update small nothing serious 

got some bolts.neons.paint.d3

And an update of the sub box


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

a lil update and some nsfw

painted the subwoofer box red and placed the mirrors on the inside with the epoxy 








and here it is wiith the front cover








side boxes that will house my crossovers here is the back of the little box covered in suede








My gf vs the w7 lmao








and a NSFW pic


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Will be interesting to see how it comes together! Keep up the good work.


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

the glue i was using is the 3m super trim adheasive super  strenth and it bleeds threw the suede i need some ideas?

or maybe hhow to apply it thanks


----------



## brendan 67 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sub box looks nice.Beautiful girlfriend too.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice subwoofer on the left, Beautiful pair of midbasses on the right. 

PS: I had the AVIC-D3 before and the best sound you will get from it is using the sound stages I believe is the second one from right to left. and using the FRONT pre-outs.


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks i belive that would be the best sound 

also why would i be using any other pre outs other then front and sub?


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

nice front stage on that w7


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

lexizpimpin said:


> thanks i belive that would be the best sound


1000wRMS x 2 ? just kidding



lexizpimpin said:


> also why would i be using any other pre outs other then front and sub?



I was only saying that because I know people that uses rear pre-outs thinking they will get the same sound, but when you use the sound stages the rear pre-out sounds way different because of the stage. Have you played with the EQ on the D3? is really weird but it works good.


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

just wanted to say some great things about cdt .well i had an issue with the crossover and i shipped it to cdt audio they fixed it and now shipping it back amazing customer service if you ever need to order anything speak directly to john you will be amazed at how they take care of you

and now for an update here are some pictures got both of the doors done,did the floor in v1se,finished the trunk deadening,ran the wires,test fitted the sub box and almost done
v1se on the floor

















the wires

















terminals on the sub box for 12v for neons and subwoofer connection









terminals on the outside of the sub box the top bigger bolts are for sub and the side once are for 12v neons









installed the new set of the cdt`s and mounted the tweeter in the door









































sub woofer box pictures


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

Im having some tunning issues im having to much bass upfront if you guys can help me out how to avoid that it would be great

also if you guys can help me with eq settings to get me started on the tunning on the amps and on the avic-d3


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

Very 
Got pix of the console mod to dd?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Damn, I wish I had your problem! Install is looking great. I am seriously jealous of your doors.


----------



## lexizpimpin (Jul 19, 2007)

SublimeZ said:


> Very
> Got pix of the console mod to dd?



i will soon your from corvetteforum right im also posting in the audio section there =] thanks


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

lexizpimpin said:


> i will soon your from corvetteforum right im also posting in the audio section there =] thanks


Sweet, and yes


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

lexizpimpin said:


> Im having some tunning issues *im having to much bass upfront if you guys can help me out how to avoid that it would be great*


LOL, you son-of-a-b**** 

Everyone else cant get enough bass up front and you have too much...

Great install by the way!


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

lexizpimpin said:


> My gf vs the w7 lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is all


----------

